# Pics of my Indian Fantails and Jacobins



## Rose Fox (Jan 2, 2021)

I was digging through some old pics and found these ones from 2016-2017. They were my indoor pets. 

My Jacobins. They were sold to me as a pair, however they fought constantly and had to be separated. I assumed they were both male. I sold one back to his breeder.









After I sold the Jacobin cock, I bought Eve, the Turkish Tumbler, as a companion for the remaining one. They appeared to court, and Eve laid two eggs. Then a couple of days later, I found a third egg in the nest, then a fourth. Turns out the remaining Jac was a hen after all. Sadly, after a few weeks Eve became ill suddenly and died before I could get her to a vet. The Jac had a very shy, standoffish personality and would run or fly away whenever I tried to give her treats or make friends. So again I decided she should be with a breeder since this is a relatively rare breed. 









This is Torroné, one of my Indian Fantails. He was named after Italian nougat which is also white with brown pieces. He was sold to me as a hen, I was planning to breed her to Ganache (see below). Again, he and Ganache didn't get along and based on their circling, chugging and puffing up at each other I knew they were both cocks. I kept him in the living room and Ganache lived in my bedroom.









This is Ganache. He was a special colour whose name I forget. His colour was slightly iridescent and would change when the light changed.









Here's Ganache when it was cloudy outside. During the days he had the run of my bedroom, I just covered everything with tarps. He became quite tame and friendly, and I taught him to land on different spots or fly back into his cage on command at bedtime. He was an excellent but noisy flier, he sounded like a swarm of fat bees when he flew. Torroné also flew around the living room for a few hours each day.









Sadly I had to sell my pigeons after I had a surgery that went wrong and caused me to be sick for months. I couldn't continue looking after them every day. I'm now looking for more pet birds, hopefully a pair of fantails again.


----------



## Afghan Loft (Dec 23, 2020)

Beautiful birds! Do you have any Indian fantail that’s all white with color tail?


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

pretty birdies.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Very Pretty!


----------



## Rose Fox (Jan 2, 2021)

Afghan Loft said:


> Beautiful birds! Do you have any Indian fantail that’s all white with color tail?


Actually I don't have fantails anymore, those pics were taken in 2017. In my city (Toronto) there are a couple of breeders selling both American and Indian fantails right now, some of the Indians are white with black or coloured tails. We have a lot of breeders from all over the world selling birds from everywhere - including Afghan pigeons. I guess at this time of year breeders are getting rid of their excess stock to make room for the 2021 birds.


----------



## Afghan Loft (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello! 

Thank you for responding back. I appreciate it. I'm an Afghan breeder too from California. I'm interested in some Indian fantails with colored tails. (Body all white only tail is color) if you know anyone who got some please let me know


----------

